# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  Echolink /digiclass / Goldvision / IP Box / Stream Box / SAMURAI / S3/Slimbox 28-01-2017

## mohamed73

*28.01.2017*  support SAT Astral TP 12012V29700 *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *26.01.2017* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *22.01.2017* *FSR MINI HD 1300A 3G* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *18.01.2017* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*16.01.2017* *CANAL+ 12012+ BEIN MAX11856* * APOLLO -IPTV -OK* *GSHARE -3.108 OK*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *15.01.2017* *HD 500 MINI* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*] *SB-413 plus* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SB-1000MI plus* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Maxima plus* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *14.01.2017* EUTLESAT4 36 E DSTV الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *11.01.2017* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *05.01.2017* *MULTISTREAM-TANDBERG-POWER VU-APOLLOIPTV-VOD-YOUTUBE* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *31.12.2016* *MULTISTREAM-TANDBERG-POWER VU-APOLLOIPTV-VOD-YOUTUBE* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *30.12.2016* *MULTISTREAM-TANDBERG-POWER VU-APOLLOIPTV-VOD-YOUTUBE*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *21.122016* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *13.12.2016* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *07.12.2016* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *16.11.2016* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *14.11.2016* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *04.11.2016* *SLIMBOX SB-8006* *last update: 2016-11-04* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *FITCO FSR-1004 HD WIP3GC* *last update: 2016-11-04* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *TABSAT S 500 MINI* *last update: 2016-11-04* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *TABSAT HD 500 MINI* *last update: 2016-11-04* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *BASE ULTRA* *last update: 2016-11-04* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *BASE MINI ULTRA* *last update: 2016-11-04* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *03.11.2016* *   Echolink Open vu 9* *                                               satellites : Astra / Nilesat / Hotbird*  **  *                                                                        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *GIPTV OK* *GVOD OK* *FOREVR OK* *FUL MULTISTREAM in eutlisat 5W* *free channel* *  RAI /FARNCE TNT /MEDIASET free channel ok* *30.10.2016* *                                                           Echolink V9 Plus* *                                                                       youtube apk* **  *                                                                          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                         Echolink Eagle* *                                               Enabled USB IPTV 1200 channels* **  *                                                                          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *                                                          Echolink V9 PRO* *                                                                   youtube apk* **  *                                                                       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *25.10.2016* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *OPEN VU 2 Mini HD* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Echolink Open vu 5* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Giptv working* *19.10.2016*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *Echolink S1+ PRO*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *ملف قنوات* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *16.10.2016* ** *                                            last update: 2016-10-15* *                                                        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* **  *                                           last update: 2016-10-15* *                                                     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* **   *                                          last update: 2016-10-15*  *                                                      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_S 500 MINI                                                  last update: 2016-10-15                               This update SW has X-CAM and Youtube and Sattube work on Hotbird                                                                     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                                                      HD 500 MINI                                                last update: 2016-10-15                                                              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 15.10.2016 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 14.10.2016 TORNADO FTA MINI  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   TORNADO FTA 240mm  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    جهاز الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ECHLINK TORANDO V3 MINI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]; 09.09.2016    LAST UPDATE: 2016-09-09 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  LAST UPDATE: 2016-09-07 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 08.09.2016  V9 Plus  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  التطبيقات الخاصة بالجهاز  Magic Audio APK  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Mi Tv APK   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Mi Cam APK     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Mi Vod APK 05.09.2016  Tornado FTA Mini الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Tornado V3 Mini الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Tornado V3 240mm  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Tornado FTA 240mm  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 03.09.2016   Echolink MAGIC 1   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Echolink MAGIC 3   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Echolink Magic Plus   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Echolink Eagle    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 22.08.2016
 Echolink Femto Pro V 1.16 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Youtube ça marche parfaitement | Wifi RT5370  Wifi MT5370  21.08.2016  Echolink Femto Pro  V 1.15 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الجديد في التحديث عودة اليوتوب للعمل Wifi MT7611   Echolink S3+    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   16.08.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 05.08.2016 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 29.07.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  23.07.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  22.07.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  UP10 MINI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] UP10 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Mini Ultra الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Ultra الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SB-416MI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SB-418MI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SB-8006 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 21.07.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 02.07.2016 fix youtube bug fix net link bug  Gshare3.107
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 30.06.2016 MITV + MI VOD + MIcamالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 01.05.2016  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 25.04.2016   Echolink S1+ New الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  13.04.2016  This update SW has X-CAM inside الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 12.04.2016   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  After updated this SW Pls go to Setting/ System Setting, and do Factory reset all الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 07.04.2016 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 30.03.2016  LAST UPDATE: 2016-03-16 If your goods is old one, update this SW Pls go to Setting/ System Setting, and do Factory reset all الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   last update: 2016-03-31 After updated this SW Pls go to Setting/ System Setting, and do Factory reset all الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Echolink S3    After updated this SW Pls go to Setting/ System Setting, and do Factory reset all    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 25.03.2016  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 22.03.2016  عودة SDS للعمل على  Eutelsat 12.5°W  ECHOLINK OPEN VU5  V 2.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ECHOLINK OPEN VU3 V2.10 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Echolink S3+   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  18.03.2016 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 17 mars : 16:54 FREE IPTV 265 canaux
TU IPTV 593 canaux
SMART IPTV 678 canaux 6 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 17 mars : 16:55 FREE IPTV 265 canaux
TU IPTV 593 canaux
SMART IPTV 678 canaux 46 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 17 mars : 16:54 FREE IPTV 265 canaux
TU IPTV 593 canaux
SMART IPTV 678 canaux 53 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 17 mars : 16:50 FREE IPTV 265 canaux
TU IPTV 593 canaux
SMART IPTV 678 canaux 18 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 11.03.2016  Echolink Open vu 2 Combo   V 2.05   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Echolink Genius الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _

----------


## mohamed73

_02.2.2016   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  last update: 2016-02-02 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  last update: 2016-02-02 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  last update: 2016-02-02 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  last update: 2016-02-02 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  last update: 2016-02-02 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  last update: 2016-02-02 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 30.01.2016  last update: 2016-01-30 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  last update: 2016-01-30 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  29.01.2016 Tornado V4  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ADD 3G_huawei E3531s-1 MODEM  28.01.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  04.01.2016  SB-9000ST الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SB-416MI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  26.12.2015 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 21.12.2015  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 16.12.2015 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 14.12.2015 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  29.11.2015 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19.11.2015 PowerVu–
GSHARE3.107
SDS الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 12.11.2015 IPTV +p0wervu– الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 01.11.2015 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 28.10.2015 Digiturk 7°E -SSRG 13°E
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  TUIPTV , online video kartina tv الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 23.10.2015
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 22.10.2015 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 16.10.2015 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 14.10.2015 3G et YouTube et wifi et Cccamd et mgcamd et funcamd الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 26.09.2015 X-Master3  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 20.09.2015  EL-777 MINI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 07.09.2015 1 add gvod
2 fix vol+- error
3 modified patch key data loading
4 modified IPTV RECALL Echolink Open vu 2 Combo V2.03 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Echolink Open vu 2   V2.03 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19 Tornado V9 PopTV_1.8.28.apk الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   la list des chaines tornado v9  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Android-DVB-S2-DUAL-CORE  01.09.2015  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 31.08.2015 Echolink_Moroc_OpenVu5 V2.03 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الجديد: 1- إضافـــة gvod 2- تـثبـيــــت gsh  27.08.2015 Tornado V9 Android-DVB-S2-DUAL-CORE الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 21.08.2015 Echolink HD60+  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Echolink HD60 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Tornado FTA  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Tornado V3الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Tornado V4الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Tornado V5الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  11.08.2015 SB-316 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SB-318 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  07.08.2015 Echolink Liberty التحديث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Echolink Magic 1   التحديث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Echolink Magic 3  التحديث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Echolink S1+ MORESAT  التحديث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (إضافة اللغة العربية في اليوتوب)    05.08.2015 SB-9000ST
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SB-1000MI
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   تحديث جهاز MAGIC1 يتوفر على شهر من TU-IPTV  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] تحديث MAGIC3  يتوفر على سنة TU-IPTV الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تحديث liberty هام اقراء التعليمات الموجودة في الورد قبل التحديث الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _

----------


## mohamed73

_31.07.2015  X-220
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] X-230
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] X-240
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] X-250
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SB-316
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SB-318
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] SB-413
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 29.07.2015 digiclass Z-90 iptv code: 3232323200 input way: setting/ super setting/IPTV config Cinemix code: 7878787878 input way: setting /system setting/cinemix   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   S3+ iptv code: 3232323200 input way: setting/ super setting/IPTV config Cinemix code: 7878787878 input way: setting /system setting/cinemix   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  IP Box Last Update:2015-07-29 iptv code: 3232323200 input way: setting/ super setting/IPTV config Cinemix code: 7878787878 input way: setting /system setting/cinemix   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Stream Box Last Update:2015-07-29 ptv code: 3232323200 input way: setting/ super setting/IPTV config Cinemix code: 7878787878 input way: setting /system setting/cinemix الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  23.06.2015 1.Mise à jour pour régler le changement des algorithmes de Youtube. 2.Mise à jour de Dongle  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 13.06.2015 digiclass Z-90 cinemix password:  7878787878  TV box password:  3232323200    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SAMURAI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  S3+ cinemix password:  7878787878  TV box password:  3232323200 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] IP Box cinemix password:  7878787878  TV box password:  3232323200   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Stream Box Last Update:2015-06-12 cinemix password:  7878787878  TV box password:  3232323200   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  12.06.2015 1.Mise à jour pour régler le changement des algorithmes de Youtube. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 11.06.2015 Youtube OK الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 09.06.2015 1) Add WiFi and Funcam function, it only supports 7601 wifi. clé wifi de open vu2 mini
2) Add RSS
3) fix NEWCS add CCCAM bug
Patch Enable/Disable:F1+000 and Twinprotocol Enable:F1+111 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] update astra frequency canalsat Tf1hd ushuaia hd الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 07.06.2015 DIGITURK -SRG Suisse الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 05.06.2015 Mise à jour pour régler le changement des algorithmes de Youtube. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 01.06.2015  1) Add WiFi and Funcam 1778 it only supports 7601 wifi. clé wifi de open vu2 mini
2) Add RSS
3) fix NEWCS add CCCAM bug
Patch Enable/Disable:F1+000 and Twinprotocol Enable:F1+111 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 1) Add WiFi and Funcam function, it only supports 7601 wifi. clé wifi de open vu2 mini
2) Add RSS
3) fix NEWCS add CCCAM bug
Patch Enable/Disable:F1+000 and Twinprotocol Enable:F1+111 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 26.05.2015 Youtube ok الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] EL-9100 Platinum الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] EL-9000 Pramier الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   SAMURAI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] S3+ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Echolink Models    EL-708 FTA  EL- 4000 T/S Combo  EL- 4000Plus T/S Combo  EL- 909 FTA  EL- 2310 USB    18/9/2008  13/5/2008  13/5/2008  12/6/2008  19/11/2009    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        Echolink Models    EL-2300 2CI  EL-7020 HD  2CI  EL- 7050 HD Combo  EL-4020 Combo  EL-3060 VS Super    23/8/2009  18/07/2009  5/11/2008  10/1/2013  30/4/2008    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Software Loader  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        Echolink Models ENVISION    EL-7010 HD CR 2CI  EN-1001  EN-1001(New ALi3328F)  EL3020 CR plus  EL 3030CRUSB    25/05/2009      5//2/2013  21/11/2011    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                                   IW-555 COMBO    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  22/5/2011  EG-6005(05-06-12)    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    20/11/2013  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                  EL-7700 HD CX CI Combo      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  25/5/2011        Echolink Models    EL-5050 IR CA super  EL- 5060 2CA USB  EL- 3020 CR(OLD)  EL- 700 FTAsuper  EL-3070    17/09/2013  21/11/2011  24//1/2010  7//2/2012  27/1/2010    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                                 DSB-3000 CR plus  DSB-3000 CR  EL808 FTA  EL- 3000 CR  EL-1010 FTA    13/10/2009  13/10/2009  23/08/2009  13/10/2009  14/09/2009    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                        EN7001 CR USB  EL 3025 CA Classic  EL888 FTA Classic  EL-3555 CR USB  EN 3000 CR    30/09/2009  13//10/2012  5//3/2011  26/1/2010  13/10/2009      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                         EL3070-New version  Daewoo-DW-320  EL1011& EL-111  EL-280 DVB-T Mpeg4  ALFA Box    25/01/2010  13/10/2009    20/01/2010  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      I-Wiz DVD DAILY DATA    IW-405  IW-415  IW-460  Echolink ALI chip models    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  DAILY DATA      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    EN-6060 USB PLUS  EN 6100 CR PLUS  EL7000 HD  EN8900 HD      13/10/2012  27//10/2010  11/10/2012  11/10/2012  31//08/2010    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Software                            EL290-DVBT  413/ALFA  301- D/901- D  EL-1555 FTA  EL-5000 PVR    25//10/2010  22/7/2013  22/12/2011  14//11/2010  10//10/2010    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                   EL3070-USB  EG-1111 FTA  ODYSSEY  EL888FTA superplus  EL7100 HD     08//1/2011  20//1/2011  5/6/2012  5//2/2013  11/10/2012    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                               Mini FTA(OLD)  Eagle-1122  Sele_Box  StarView SV-800HD  EN-2222    18/7/2013_W3 New  3//4/2011  19//3/2011  25/5/2011  25/5/2011    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                               EL-1777 FTA  IW-555 COMBO  EN-5050 FTA  EN-1001 FTA SUPER  EL 1888 FTA    12/6/2011  11/7/2011  18/7/2013_W3 Slave  31/10/2011  18/8/2011    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]              EL-7111 HD USB  EL-1777 FTA SUPER  301D & 901 D FTA S/W  EL-3060  MINI FTA SUPER    10/12/2011  31/10/2011  21/11/2011  15/12/2011  18/7/2013_W3 New    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         EL-7555 HD  EL 7300 HD  EL3080 SD FTA  EL 7180Mini HD  EL 3040CR plus USB    27/9/2012  26/6/2012  17/1/2012  25/12/2012  13/10/2012    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]              EL 1444  EL-7888 HD FTA  MCA  EL-7111 HD CA USB  EL-7100HD Super    7/3/2012  27/3/2013  V3.39  12/8/2012  6/1/2014    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                         SV 800 FINECAM  EL-9888 HD  TM-6600 Meter  HAWK HD 3G  E-HAWK    31/7/2012  16/2/2014  27/9/2012  30/4/2014  6/8/2012    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                            EL-7777 HD premier  EL-7111 HD Classic  Eagle SH413(Twin)  Hd box plus 1000  EL-777 FTA    18/6/2013  18/6/2013  22/7/2013  21/10/2014  27/5/2013    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                               EL-888 FTA PLUS  EL7112HDUSBClassic  EL-7100HD Premier  EL-9888 HD Africa  EL-888 HD READY    30/5/2013  23/07/2013  26/6/2013  14/11/2013  23/3/2014    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                               EL-7444HD Ready        EL-7333    23/3/2014        23/3/2014    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _

----------


## sawsam

بارك الله فيك مجهود مميز

----------


## fadilgsm

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## lovesome

*ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد*

----------


## ADAMOOS

شكرا لكم العمل الرائع

----------


## asaad wahsh

*مشكور جزاك الله خير*

----------


## Tarsq2030

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## chama

شكرا شكرا جزيلا...

----------


## sigma2000

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## romar1

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------

